# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng

## vanvuive

tình hình là e mua lại con dell vostro 3500 của người bạn... xài gần 2 năm chưa bung máy... pin chai r chỉ xài được khoảng 30p là hết nên phải cắm sạc xuyên suốt... máy rất nóng sử dụng sao 30p nhiệt độ lên tới 60 đến 70 độ c. máy này chưa 1 lần đi vệ sin... cho em hỏi lí do quá nóng là tại sao??? em cũng muốn mua cục pin mới xài khoảng tầm 5 đến 6 tiếng thì giá của em nó là khoảng bao nhiêu???

----------


## dksupport

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*

sài đã 2 năm thì bạn nên đi vệ sinh máy đi

* vệ sinh bao gồm những việc:
- tháo fan và thổi các bụi đã bám và tấm tản nhiệt (bụi 2 năm, thì nó dày như miếng xốp rửa chén)
- bôi lại keo tản nhiệt giữa cpu và miếng tản nhiệt

* còn về pin 5 đến 6 tiếng, thì mình chưa thấy bao giờ với dòng dell đó, cao nhất hiện nay là khoảng 3 đến 4 tiếng, bạn nên chọn mua loại pin có 9 cell đó (lưu ý: số cell càng cao => thời gian sử dụng càng lâu => kích thước pin cũng rất to, nên nó sẽ đội máy của bạn lên, giống như bạn lót dưới máy quạt tản nhiệt vậy đó)

chúc bạn luôn vui... 

(bạn lập quá nhiều topic, nếu còn lập nữa mình sẽ lock nick bạn 1 tuần nhé, cần gì thì vào chính topic cũ của bạn mà hỏi tiếp, vì nội dung hỏi các topic của bạn tương tự nhau)

----------


## nanivodoi

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*

ad cho em hỏi thêm vậy giá của pin 9cell dòng dell là giá khoảng bao nhiu hàng chính 9 hãng

----------


## parkhill

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*

vậy cho em bik cái giá của pin 9 cell là bnhiu hàng 9 hãng của dell

----------


## iseovip1

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*

bạn tham khảo trên google đó giá khoản 20 usd đó.

----------


## tungldhdonga1

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*




> vậy cho em bik cái giá của pin 9 cell là bnhiu hàng 9 hãng của dell


giá loại 9 cells dòng này thì mình thấy rất in nơi ở việt nam bán, nhưng ở nước ngoài thì có...giá pin 9 cells tầm khoảng 2tr, tốt nhất bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ về giá thành và tiện dụng

----------


## hardest

*trả lời: cho em hỏi về laptop của em quá nóng*

máy nóng?
ngoài do sạc pin ra, bạn phải nghĩ tới tuyến trình khởi động máy.
phải chăng do máy bạn khởi động nhiều ứng dụng quá?
>> bạn nên vô hiệu hóa bớt những ứng dụng k cần thiết.
xem máy có mát tí nào k

----------


## quynhmai1893

khuyên bạn nên đi vệ sinh máy, thay keo mới cho máy chạy tốt, giờ bạn xài máy nóng nhưng 1 thời gian nữa sẽ là tự tắt, lúc đó thì hơi căng rồi đó.
có chỗ này cho bạn tham khảo đi vệ sinh máy đây vitinh vominh .com/ve-sinh-laptop-c300

----------

